# This Year's Extremes Lengths



## slideaboot (Aug 14, 2010)

So...blowing it, I didn't measure Aesop when he arrived on ship-day (July 27th, for most of us).

Did any of you guys measure your hatchling extremes that day? What lengths were they coming in at? 

It's hard to believe I've only had this little guy for less than three weeks and he's already grown SO MUCH. His green head's gone and his belly's all kinds of fat...

I know that my guy's length isn't necessarily going to be exactly the same as somebody else's, but with a handful of replies, I'm guessing I'll be able to approximate.

Thanks!


----------



## TeguKid80 (Aug 14, 2010)

Post pics man!!!


----------



## ashesc212 (Aug 14, 2010)

TeguKid80 said:


> Post pics man!!!



I second that!

Slideaboot - they grow up so fast when they are that young!!!


----------



## TeguKid80 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah the growth rate is insane at that age!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Aug 15, 2010)

When I got mine he was 10 inches. I havent measured him since but he has lost alot of his green and is nice and fat growing like a weed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

I've been keeping a growth chart, measuring and weighing Beetlejuice at least once every week (or just when I notice a big difference when I pick him up). 

When he arrived on 7/27 he was 12" and 40g and was halfway through a shed. 

On 8/05 he was 12.25" and 67g. 

On 8/10 he started a shedding and measured 13" & 82g. 

And I always make sure to weigh him after he poops and before he eats. In 3 weeks he grew an inch and more than doubled his body weight. So he's growing effin' faaaaast!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Just an update. Measured and weighed him today. 101g and 14". So about 30g more than last week and grew an inch.


----------

